# General > Films >  Idiocracy

## Fluff

A bit of an unknown film but pretty funny. Made in 2006 and starts Luke Wilson, he plays an average American who the army decide to use in an experiment for cryogenics, but they for get about him and he remains frozen for 500 years.
When he wakes up mankind has evolved to be incredibly stupid and his character is the smartest man alive.
It has a good few funny moments, it is a daft film (no oscars or deep thinking here) but worth a watch.

----------


## youoldduffer

yer i remember this film has some very funny bits in it. I was suprised how it went relatively un-noticed.

----------

